# Pics of My New Girl



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

A very good friend is a LVN practicing at a local vet near me. They had a little girl there whose owner died. The family brought the little lady in to be put down. Well low and behold the vet kept the dog alive and showed the family the door. There are still vets that care more about dogs than cash. Her name is Tina, she is a Carin Terrier, bloodwork better than mine and in dog years shes pushing 100. End of story is she lives with us now, loves Harleys wagon, Harley and Deli have accepted our 15 year old puppy, I groomed her and she is ready to meet our GRF friends......heeeers TINA

Jerry, Harley, Deli, and Tina


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm glad you took her! She will have a great life with her new owners. That wagon pic is cute!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Awwwwww bless you for taking her in she is a bit of a babe though so I can tell you didnt need much persuading


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She is so LOVELY! 

Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She is just adorable! Bless you and bless your vet!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> She is just adorable! Bless you and bless your vet!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How heartwarming and all your Babes are adorable!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

This warmed my heart just now. Thank you so very much. God Bless You!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless her heart.... and yours and the vet's! She's precious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tina is adorable, bless you for taking this beautiful precious girl in and giving her a family and home to be a part of during her golden years. 

Love the pictures, they say it all.

Wonderful Vet and clinic you have-so heartwarming to hear and great to know there are so many caring people out there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagondog*

Wagondog

Your vet, you and your family are the best!!
Bless you for taking in this sweet dog!!


----------

